# GIGA wird eingestellt - Danke an die beste Community im Netz!



## Psyli (13. Februar 2009)

> 13. Februar 2009, 10:45 Uhr | StephanBorg
> 
> Liebe GIGA Community,
> 
> ...



Quelle:
http://www.giga.de/blog/89/

HELFT MIT!!!!
http://www.giga.de/extern/relatedlink.php?...en7uhwgq4dNSG5p


----------



## Manoroth (13. Februar 2009)

werdn da noch viele threads aufgemacht?-.-


----------



## Tikume (13. Februar 2009)

Objektiv gesehen kein Verlust.


----------



## claet (13. Februar 2009)

Öh jo .. ich habs seit Jahren nich geguckt weils so schlecht war .. von daher war das nur abzusehen

früher wars mal geil 22 - 24 Uhr Giga Games! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Jop ob die nun das sind oder nicht. Früher war GIGA einsame Spitze aber seitdem es nicht mehr für jeden Möglich ist zu schauen und einige der besten Moderatoren abgesprungen sind, war einfach die Luft raus. Der Relaunch hat auch nicht so wirklich was verbessert meine Meinung nach.


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Februar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Objektiv gesehen kein Verlust.


/sign

Giga ist schon laaaaange nichtmehr cool, von daher.
Game One machts ehrlich gesagt in allen Punkten weit besser..


----------



## Ren-Alekz (13. Februar 2009)

war ehh´n langweiliger sender..selbt für spieler...


----------



## Lisutari (13. Februar 2009)

Habs nie gesehen, von dem her...


----------



## Naarg (13. Februar 2009)

spielen geht nimmer


----------



## Ganda (13. Februar 2009)

kein Verlust

der Sender ist einfach nur schlecht...

früher 22-24uhr Giga Games war sau nice... aber das wie sie in letzter zeit "geboten" haben war arm


----------



## Darkon84 (13. Februar 2009)

Das must ja irgentwann kommen. Kein wunder wenn man aus einem guten konzept komerz machen will.


----------



## Zonalar (13. Februar 2009)

Alles Ignoranten. Ich habs geliebt vorallem weil es der einzige Sender (für mich) war bei dem über Games gequatsch wurden. Mir hats gefallen und ich werds vermissen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (13. Februar 2009)

Ich werd dem nicht hinter her weinen. Früher wars noch Richtig gut, Aber es wurd einfach immer immer schlechter um so mehr von den leuten die am anfang da waren gegangen sind.


----------



## Vegash (13. Februar 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Öh jo .. ich habs seit Jahren nich geguckt weils so schlecht war .. von daher war das nur abzusehen
> 
> früher wars mal geil 22 - 24 Uhr Giga Games!
> 
> ...



Ja ja, immer diese guten alten Zeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
In diesem Fall gebe ich dir aber recht. Es ist nicht mehr das, was es am Anfang war.


----------



## Realtec (13. Februar 2009)

zwischen 1998-2002 hätt ich noch gesagt NAIEN HeLLz NOEZ

aber jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sagen wirs so: der sender hats verdient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. Februar 2009)

Dank hyperaktiver, brabbelnder, semiprofessioneller Moderatoren ist die Menge an Zeit die ich mit Giga verbracht habe zu vergleichen mit der Menge an Zeit die ich mit Betrachten des Musikantenstadels verbracht habe.


----------



## Gauloises24 (13. Februar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> war ehh´n langweiliger sender..selbt für spieler...



/sign

Premiere Hui, Giga Pfui.


----------



## Leigh (13. Februar 2009)

Nach dem aktuellsten Eindruck, den ich von GIGA habe (aufgrund grottenschlechter Moderation trotz vorgefertigtem Timesheet zur Moria-Einführung von Thelyn Ennor (LotRo)) find ichs auch nicht wirklich schade.


----------



## chopi (13. Februar 2009)

Wir haben 16.00
Sender 1 RTL - Hausfrauenprogramm
Sender 2 Pro7 - Hausfrauenprogramm
Sender 3 Giga - Irgendein Spiel wird vorgestellt

Schade,dass der Sender verschwindet =/


----------



## Nuffing (13. Februar 2009)

Naja ich bin ja dann wenigens froh das ich nicht die einzigste person bin die Giga nur früher gut fand und findet das es totaler rotz geworden ist^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Februar 2009)

Das alte Giga Games ... achja ... wo noch Gummipuppen durch den Hintergrund geflogen sind und man hören konnte, wie Simon flucht, weil er ein Level verkackt hat. ;D


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. Februar 2009)

Komisch das es an einem Freitag dem 13 Kommt =/


----------



## Hayase (13. Februar 2009)

ja ja giga war damals sau geil damals waren wir mit spielen wie black and wite glücklich tja und mit der zeit als alle moderatoren abgesprungen sind wurdes  es nur noch grottig


----------



## Naarg (13. Februar 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Komisch das es an einem Freitag dem 13 Kommt =/



Ich hol mal Aiman Abdallah oO 
Wo sind die Illuminaten?


----------



## Gerti (13. Februar 2009)

Seit dem Giga nicht mehr auf Kabel kommt ists für mich tot... damals jeden abend giga help+games und später noch esports 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


eddie, michi, simon, patrick, marc, budi, alex, shu <3 (hoffe hab keinen vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Syane (13. Februar 2009)

Seid Giga auf Premiere oder wo auch immer läuft hab ichs nimmer gesehen ...also störts mich nicht das es weg ist.

Indirekt ist es aber schade das es diesen Sender nicht mehr gibt da er praktisch einzigartik im Deutschen TV war.


----------



## PARAS.ID (13. Februar 2009)

Ganz schwache Meinung die hier präsentiert werden.

_Das jetztige GIGA hats verdient._


Wiegut,dass solche 0815 User nicht in der GIGA community zu finden sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante Edith meint: Kommentare wie "Ich hab den Sender schon seit Jahren nichtmehr gesehen,weil er so schlecht ist"- hebeln sich inhaltlich sehr aus.


----------



## Syane (13. Februar 2009)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Ganz schwache Meinung die hier präsentiert werden.
> 
> _Das jetztige GIGA hats verdient._
> 
> ...




*hust* Du programmierst grad stress vor ... und \o/ Vei Giga gruseln nicht minder andere Leute rum als auf Buffed ..die selben WoW/CS/WC Kiddys -.-   

Und ..."uhhh ganz schwache Meinungen bla keks..."   Begründe doch mal wieso die so schwach sind ~~ mehr gibts dazu ned zu sagen ....ich use das Giga Board nicht ...klar bekommst du jezt warscheinlich tränen in den Augen weil Giga abgeschaltet wird ..benuzt es wohl auch?



> Tante Edith meint: Kommentare wie "Ich hab den Sender schon seit Jahren nichtmehr gesehen,weil er so schlecht ist"- hebeln sich inhaltlich sehr aus.


*Edit: Na geht doch ...klar da magst du Recht haben ...aber gerade weil mans ja dann jahre nimmer gesehen hat ...soll man desswegen Giga ne träne Nachweinen ...versetz dich halt in die Leute rein ...und bedenke den unterschied von dir (jemanden der giga guggt ..zu jemandem ders nicht schaut) ... Wenn jezt...der Musikantenstadel nimme rlaufen würde ...würdest DU! ja DU! sicherlich auch sowas schreiben wiee "wow naund jezt? ... ne alte Oma odersonst wer ders gerne guggt fänds schade.


Auf buffed würden auch einiege sehr traurig sein wenn das Buffed board von jezt auf morgen den Betrieb einstellt ~~  


Oder wenn WoW einfach die Server abstellen würde.... jaja


----------



## Bausch_Bulli (13. Februar 2009)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Ganz schwache Meinung die hier präsentiert werden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da wär ich mir aber gar nicht so sicher....


----------



## Terrorsatan (13. Februar 2009)

am schlimmsten waren die Wiederholungen bei Giga...
klar der sender war nicht so groß und kann nicht nur neues senden, aber wenn, dann hätten sie wenigstens aktuellere seien können.
Ich habs gehasst, wenn in der ach so tollen "Primedings" ( des am Nachmittag halt ) WOW kam und es um die auswirkungen von Patch 2.4.1 ging ~_~
(obwohl 3.0.8 da war )


----------



## PARAS.ID (13. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Und ..."uhhh ganz schwache Meinungen bla keks..."   Begründe doch mal wieso die so schwach sind ~~ mehr gibts dazu ned zu sagen ....ich use das Giga Board nicht ...klar bekommst du jezt warscheinlich tränen in den Augen weil Giga abgeschaltet wird ..benuzt es wohl auch?
> 
> +
> 
> .versetz dich halt in die Leute rein ..



Ich verbinde die beiden quotes jetzt einfach mal,weil sie so schön passen.

Ich glaub du hast den Sinn meines Posts nicht verstanden.
Ich meine ,dass es doch sehr einfach ist zu sagen" Ja,kein Verlust." oder "Meiner Meinung hät ich den Sender schon lang eingestellt" 
Dass aber hinter dem Sender doch Erwerbstätige stehen,die damit ihr Geld verdient haben und sich wohl jetzt erstmal anderweitig etwas suchen müssen (Ob Premiere unbedingt einen Flo. K. für ihre Sportberichte einstellt?), dass fällt anderen hier anscheinend nicht so ein.
Hier wird sich großkotzig (wie die typischen anderen User in jeder Community - ich hab einen GiGA Account,aber nicht mehr als 3 Posts im Forum verabschiedet) einfach Sätze wie _Ist eh alles scheiße,was sie machen und sie habens verdient _ oder analog _ Kein Verlust!_, gepostet.




> .versetz dich halt in die Leute rein ..



Genau das möcht ich meinen.
Wem der Verlust von GiGa nicht stört,der sollte sich zumidnest nich tauf das Niveau herablassen und soetwas bejubeln. Das ist , mMn, unterste Schublade.

Und wenn ich damit _Zoff_ provozier ist mir das nur Recht. Ich steh zu meiner Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GIGA hat versucht - ob sie es im Auge einiger kritischer (ich sag jetzt bewusst nur "kritisch") User geschafft haben ist ja egal - ein Alternativprogramm für Gamer zu schaffen.
Egal wie es umgesetzt wurde,den Verlust, vorallem da es nur eine etwas seichtere Alternative bei MTV gibt, werd ich aufjedenfall betrauern.


PS.: Wenn der Musikanzenstadle aufhört,wär ich sicherlich nicht jmd der seine freie Postzeit damit verbringt in jedem Thread dazu ein "Hahaha.!!!!! rofl lol ..die habens verdient! So'n scheiß Programm" oder ähnliches zu posten.


----------



## PARAS.ID (13. Februar 2009)

Bausch_Bulli schrieb:


> Da wär ich mir aber gar nicht so sicher....



War ja nicht ernst gemeint. 
Die GIGA Community im Forum ist teilweise genauso unterbelichtet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (13. Februar 2009)

Wär irgendwie ein Grund Premiere zu kündigen... Auch wenn oft Zeug wiederholt wurde, Giga Liga Live und Late Knights war immer hammergeil... Sehr schade : /
Auch wenns "früher" natürlich um längen besser war, unterhaltsam wars auch jetzt noch


----------



## Syane (13. Februar 2009)

Paras ...also es ist genauso unnötig von dir über die Leute herzuziehen die hier sch*iße Posten ...also auch das es unnötig ist über Giga herzuziehen. Ich habs in meinem ersten Post schon gesagt ... Mir ist es egal das Giga verschwindet ..die finden 100% woandersn Job ....sie haben mit Giga etwas großes geschaffen ...aber naja WAYNE 
...

Dinge kommen und gehen ...flamer auch .. *tiefsinngi wird*


----------



## Tabuno (13. Februar 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Öh jo .. ich habs seit Jahren nich geguckt weils so schlecht war .. von daher war das nur abzusehen
> 
> früher wars mal geil 22 - 24 Uhr Giga Games!
> 
> ...


/sign


----------



## Haxxler (13. Februar 2009)

Seit dem Relaunch wars sowieso nich mehr so der Hit aber schade um Collin und Dennis, das waren mit die Besten fand ich. Naja vielleicht tun sie sich ja mit Simon und Budi auf MTV zusammen ^^


----------



## Night falls (13. Februar 2009)

> Dinge kommen und gehen ...flamer auch .. *tiefsinngi wird*



Flamer bleiben. IHR BASTARDE


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. Februar 2009)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Ich steh zu meiner Meinung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich auch!
Giga war zumindest in letzter Zeit und meiner Ansicht nach ein grauenvoll moderiertes und höchst amateuerhaft wirkendes Programm, welches ich beim Reinzappen max 5min ertragen konnte.

Ergo ICH (meine Meinung) werde heute Nacht nicht nicht eine Millisekunde kürzer oder schlechter schlafen deswegen.

Das dabei auch Arbeitsplätze vernichtet werden ist in der Tat bedauerlich, ändert aber an meiner Meinung zur Qualität von Giga konsequenterweise gar nichts.

Wo ich mich jetzt logisch aushebel müsstest du mir noch erklären
Danke


----------



## Siu (13. Februar 2009)

Kein Verlust...
Altes GIGA + Games auf NBC war noch Top. Mit der Ankündigung, dass es auf einen Sat. Programm verlegt wird, fiel das Niveau immer tiefer.. logische Schlussfolgerung also.


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2009)

Bye Bye GIGA 
Früher wart ihr Klasse - seitdem Premiere euch gekauft hat, wart ihr nur noch mies. Viele Sendungen die einfach nicht in das Schema gepasst haben


----------



## Gwildo (13. Februar 2009)

Tja, wäre Premiere nicht eingestiegen wäre Giga vielleicht schon länger beerdigt. 

Eine Investorsuche für den Sender stelle ich mir momentan jedenfalls sehr schwer vor und wer will Premiere vorwerfen, sich in kritischen Zeiten aufs Kerngeschäft zu konzentrieren - zumal es dem PayTV-Verein in den letzten Jahren finanziell nie sonderlich gut ging und sich viele Leute bei Bekanntwerden des Engagements bei Giga sicher die Hände über dem Kopf zusammengeschlagen haben.
Irgendwo schade ist es schon, haben wir doch sicher viele schöne Erinnerungen an den Sender.

Wenigstens wurde es diesmal direkt gesagt ohne viel Drumrum und Dementi. Schade, das die geplante Geschichte (ab 2011 aus der Verlustzone etc) nun doch nicht mehr wahr wird.


----------



## Elda (13. Februar 2009)

<3 Late Knights!


----------



## PARAS.ID (13. Februar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wo ich mich jetzt logisch aushebel müsstest du mir noch erklären
> Danke



Konsequenter weise du nicht.

Aber die behauptung einiger ,dass die es seit 2002 nicht mehr geschaut haben und sich nun freuen ,dass dieses _ schlechte Programm _ (Muss ja konsequent noch 7 Jahre schlecht gewesen sein) endlich abgeschafft wird... Tjaja.
Das hebelt sich meiner Meinung nach schon aus.

Zumindest sollte man ein Programm als nicht schlecht bezeichnen,wenn man es, nach eigeneraussage, schon ewig nichtmehr geschaut hat.

Syane
Es ist vlt unnötig, aber doch gerecht ,wenn ich idiotischen usern einfach mal die Meinung sag.
Unnötig, Gottseidank ja, aber immernoch gerecht.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (13. Februar 2009)

@paras.id

bist du irgendwie ein riesengroßer fanboy, oder einer der dort mitgearbeitet hatte, oder... was? jeder mensch hat seine eigene meinung. nu hör doch mal auf an irgendwelchen meinungen rumzumeckern.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (13. Februar 2009)

Obwohl ich GIGA eigentlich seit über einem Jahr nicht mehr schaue, tut es mir schon ein bißchen leid.
Hab GIGA Games und Late Knights immer gerne geschaut.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Februar 2009)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Obwohl ich GIGA eigentlich seit über einem Jahr nicht mehr schaue, tut es mir schon ein bißchen leid.
> Hab GIGA Games und Late Knights immer gerne geschaut.


das kann ich so unterschreiben


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Februar 2009)

Bei der stetig sinkenden Qualität ist es kein Wunder das die letztendlich nun aufhören müssen...


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Bei der stetig sinkenden Qualität ist es kein Wunder das die letztendlich nun aufhören müssen...


auch das kann ich leider so unterschreiben -.-


----------



## Error2000 (13. Februar 2009)

Naja ist mit eigentlich egal.
Hab eh nur WOW! oder Sendungen mit Nils gekuckt.


----------



## Voldemôrd (13. Februar 2009)

hier is ne petition die einer eröffnet hat, vielleicht nützt es ja was

http://www.meinepetition.ch/unterschreiben...en7uhwgq4dNSG5p
 =((((((((((((((((((((((((((((


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Februar 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> hier is ne petition die einer eröffnet hat, vielleicht nützt es ja was
> 
> http://www.meinepetition.ch/unterschreiben...en7uhwgq4dNSG5p
> =((((((((((((((((((((((((((((


vergiss es hie rgehts um geld da zählen keine wünsche von kindern das ist eine sache von wirtschaftlichkeit


----------



## Biggus (13. Februar 2009)

eben, was soll eine petition bei einem sender nützen ?
premiere kann über die einschaltquoten entscheiden ob der sender tragbar ist oder - eben nicht.
ich finde es ist ein sehr großer verlust, auch wenn wie bereits gesagt giga nichtmehr das alte flair hatte.


----------



## Nuffing (13. Februar 2009)

Gibt es eigendlich eine möglichkeit die ersten folgen wieder anzuschauen? Da wo noch Simon und so dabei waren?


----------



## Durlok (13. Februar 2009)

schade ich hab gerne ab und zu mal reingeschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


fand einige sendungen recht gut besonders die news


----------



## Mefisthor (13. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Gibt es eigendlich eine möglichkeit die ersten folgen wieder anzuschauen? Da wo noch Simon und so dabei waren?


Youtube ^^

lg


----------



## Nuffing (13. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Youtube ^^
> 
> lg



Da find ich nur immer kurze ausschnitte aber keine FOlgen.

Ich hab eher nach so nen Sortierten video archiv gesucht.


----------



## PARAS.ID (13. Februar 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> @paras.id
> 
> bist du irgendwie ein riesengroßer fanboy, oder einer der dort mitgearbeitet hatte, oder... was? jeder mensch hat seine eigene meinung. nu hör doch mal auf an irgendwelchen meinungen rumzumeckern.



Mhm,wenn du nicht in der Lage bist die Quintessenz aus meinen Pots herrauszulesen solltest du längerfristig davon abstand nehmen darauf zu antworten.
Du machst dich sonst nur lächerlich.


----------



## Konov (13. Februar 2009)

Ich fand Giga Games früher auch ganz unterhaltsam. 
Aber seit es das nicht mehr gibt, hab ichs auch nicht mehr geguckt. In dem Sinne... who cares... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GreenIsaac (13. Februar 2009)

Jau... who cares ._.
Habe den Sender eh schon seit Jahren nicht mehr empfangen und die Sendungen waren sogar für Zocker langweilig weil man das meiste eh schon wusste bezüglich Spielen etc...

Rest in Peace GIGA  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Da find ich nur immer kurze ausschnitte aber keine FOlgen.
> 
> Ich hab eher nach so nen Sortierten video archiv gesucht.


es gibt glaub auf GIga Video on Demand aber frag cih nicht wo und obs was kostet


----------



## Gronn (13. Februar 2009)

Ich sag nur Freitag der 13


----------



## Bellthane (13. Februar 2009)

Also ich hab Giga immer Klasse gefunden, vor allem als ich es noch ganz frisch über Sat empfangen habe und die Sendung die immer Nachmittags gelaufen ist war klasse. Habs zwar nicht ganz von Anfang an erlebt, aber für mich stand schon seitdem Relaunch 07 fest, dass Giga nicht mehr lange durchhalten wird. Vor allem jetzt ist es irgendwie logisch das sie zusperren müssen, weil ja der derzeitige Besitzer Premiere auch nicht über nen Geldspeicher ala Dagobert Duck verfügt. In solchen Zeiten müssen leider solche ambitionierten aber erfolglose "Versuche" als erstes eingestellt werden um selbst wirtschaftlich zu bleiben. Ich finde zwar auch selbst, dass Giga in den letzten Jahren immens an Qualität verloren hat, aber nichts desto Trotz war das Sendeformat einzigartig im deutschsprachigen Fernsehen und man sollte Giga immer als guten und unterhaltsamen Sender in Erinnerung behalten und nicht vllt die letzten Monate, der immer wiederkehrenden Wiederholung, sondern als die gute alte Zeit noch war.


----------



## EXclaw (13. Februar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> am schlimmsten waren die Wiederholungen bei Giga...
> klar der sender war nicht so groß und kann nicht nur neues senden, aber wenn, dann hätten sie wenigstens aktuellere seien können.
> Ich habs gehasst, wenn in der ach so tollen "Primedings" ( des am Nachmittag halt ) WOW kam und es um die auswirkungen von Patch 2.4.1 ging ~_~
> (obwohl 3.0.8 da war )



Giga hat immer weiter weniger Geld bekommen ----> Sie konnten nicht mehr viel neues drehen, da halt kein Geld da war ----> Die Wiederholungen mussten hinhalten ----> Einschaltquoten sind gesunken ----> Premiere stellt den Dienst ab.

So oder so ähnlich sollte es sich abgespielt haben (:


----------



## Gauloises24 (13. Februar 2009)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Ich verbinde die beiden quotes jetzt einfach mal,weil sie so schön passen.
> 
> Ich glaub du hast den Sinn meines Posts nicht verstanden.
> Ich meine ,dass es doch sehr einfach ist zu sagen" Ja,kein Verlust." oder "Meiner Meinung hät ich den Sender schon lang eingestellt"
> ...



So ist die Welt. Solln jetzt alle "heulen" weil ein paar Moderatoren + Mitarbeiter eventuell arbeitslos werden, die viele nichmal (persönlich) kennen? 
Sorry, aber du kommst mit sehr pseudo-sozialen Argumenten angerannt und stempelst Leute gleich ab, sofern sie deine Meinung nicht teilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StarBlight (13. Februar 2009)

*seufz* danke für über 10 jahre giga ;_;


----------



## colabaron (13. Februar 2009)

früher war das mal gut
aber spätestens da wo handi games als eigene rubrik kam wars nur noch müll
trailer zeigen schön und gut kann ich aber auch im netz


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (13. Februar 2009)

gut das es noch game one mit buddy und simon gibt :O


----------



## Laenges (13. Februar 2009)

Eigentlich sehr sehr schade. Waren mehr oder weniger prima Jahre. Und gerade in letzter Zeit läuft bei mir mehr Giga als die anderen Sendungen, weil mir diese "Talkshows" oder Gerichtssendungen sowie diese Jugendshow nur noch abfucken. Da kommt mir echt die Galle hoch. Giga liefert da noch etwas abwechslung, was wo anders nicht gezeigt wird. Wieso der Erfolg ausblieb lag wohl daran das es einfach nur über Sat erreichbar war/ ist.
Hoffe das es wieder aufen Weg findet wie damals schon. Als Kind hab ich se shcon klasse gefunden. Wenn nicht bleiben mir noch die Klassikfolgen^^

@Karina^.^
Die ersten Folgen sind je wo noch Georg später dann Carsten und Michael im Games-Bereich.

MfG


----------



## Valinar (13. Februar 2009)

Ach mit Budi,Simon und co. wars einfach nur spitze.
Aber nachdem die weg waren hat man ordentlich an qualität verloren.
Die waren einfach super sympathisch,lustig und wussten was sie machen.


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Februar 2009)

Valinar schrieb:


> Ach mit Budi,Simon und co. wars einfach nur spitze.
> Aber nachdem die weg waren hat man ordentlich an qualität verloren.
> Die waren einfach super sympathisch,lustig und wussten was sie machen.



Dann schau dir doch --> Game One an, das ist mit Simon und Budi - meiner Meinung nach um einiges besser als Giga und einfach nur schön anzuschauen (auch wenn der MTV-Stream nicht so der Burner ist).


----------



## ego1899 (14. Februar 2009)

Zweistellige Umsatzrückgänge  xD

(naja was gemeint is sind denk ich ma millionen aber finds trotzdem lustig... ^^ )


----------



## Undead Secret (14. Februar 2009)

Vielleicht sind auch Prozentzahlen gemeint


----------



## ego1899 (14. Februar 2009)

hmmmm stimmt da hab ich gar nich drüber nachgedacht... ^^

wäre sogar echt logisch... okokok ich nehm alles zurück :->


----------



## Blooddrainer (14. Februar 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Öh jo .. ich habs seit Jahren nich geguckt weils so schlecht war .. von daher war das nur abzusehen
> 
> früher wars mal geil 22 - 24 Uhr Giga Games!
> 
> ...



aye , da wars auch noch lustig , heut bzw vor 2 jahren als ichs das letzte mal geschaut hab , kam alles so gezwungen rüber.


----------



## kwaKeN (14. Februar 2009)

Gott sei Dank...


----------



## jemiel (14. Februar 2009)

Auch wenn das Programm nicht immer das beste war, ist es doch schade, da GIGA der(ich wage mal zu behaupten) einzige Gaming-Sender im deutschen TV ist bzw. war.
Außerdem hoffe ich, dass die gesamten Gigamitarbeiter einen neuen, guten Arbeitplatz finden.

In diesem Sinne, bye bye GIGA und viel Erfolg an alle von diesem Sender

mfg


----------



## geigar (14. Februar 2009)

Ja schade schade.. die 6 Mann-Combo von Giga-Games war immer noch das beste auf dem Sender.
Es war auch immer die eine oder andere immer hübsche Moderatorin auf Sendung, um welche Thematik es sich handelte war mir dann auch egal.
Die erste Zeit auf Astra gab es dann auch noch die Gleitzeit ab 0:00 die dann gegen eSport (sowie Giga2 eigener esport sender^^)und dann später gegen die Pokernight getauscht wurde, und von da an gings bergab mit GIGA. 
Aber mit diesen neuen Senderkonzept wo die Sendung zum Teil nur 15 Minuten liefen war glaub ich schon allen klar das alles mal ein Ende hat.


----------



## Tikume (14. Februar 2009)

Das positive an Giga war dass man sich erstmals verstärkt mit dem Thema Computer/Internet/Games beschäftigt hat. ANsonsten blieb im Fernsehen halt nur Neues die Computerschow oder wie das Ding heisst.

Nur das Grundproblem war :
1) schlecht vorbereitete Moderatoren die von dem was sie zeigten wenig bis keine Ahnung hatten.
    Konsequenter Verzicht auf vorproduzierte Beiträge
2) zu kurze Takes. 2 Worte sagen, Giga Trailer, Werbung, Giga Trailer, nächstes Thema. 
    Das mag sich in der späteren Zeit gebessert haben, jedoch siehe Punkt 1


----------



## Falathrim (14. Februar 2009)

Das warn Fersehsender?

Dachte immer das wäre irgendwie ne Random Community...naja okay, habs als Kind 5 Mal im Fernsehen gesehen und manchmal kurze Ausschnitte auf Youtube...und ansonsten eh nur schlechtes über die gehört

Baba GIGA :>


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Februar 2009)

geigar schrieb:


> Ja schade schade.. die 6 Mann-Combo von Giga-Games war immer noch das beste auf dem Sender.
> Es war auch immer die eine oder andere immer hübsche Moderatorin auf Sendung, um welche Thematik es sich handelte war mir dann auch egal.
> Die erste Zeit auf Astra gab es dann auch noch die Gleitzeit ab 0:00 die dann gegen eSport (sowie Giga2 eigener esport sender^^)und dann später gegen die Pokernight getauscht wurde, und von da an gings bergab mit GIGA.
> Aber mit diesen neuen Senderkonzept wo die Sendung zum Teil nur 15 Minuten liefen war glaub ich schon allen klar das alles mal ein Ende hat.


was zur hölle war gleitzeit?


----------



## Haxxler (14. Februar 2009)

Die Einzigen die ihren Job gut gemacht haben waren Collin und Dennis. Alle anderen haben einfach blödes Zeug daher gelabert, welches oft garnicht gestimmt hat. Vorallem bei Eddy und Nils könnte man meinen die haben noch nie in ihrem Leben ein Spiel gezockt. Und dann auch noch dieser 15 Minuten Takt wovon ja schon immer 5 Minuten für Werbung drauf gehen. In 10 Minuten kann man doch kein Spiel vorstellen...

Es gibt eigentlich sowieso nur eine Sendung die ich vermissen werde und das ist Telespiel.


----------



## Zez (14. Februar 2009)

Giga Games + Giga eSport + Giga WC3 waren für mich immer top 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Late Knights natürlich auch.
Aber leider ist das schon lange nimmer so :/


----------



## Plato0n (14. Februar 2009)

/sign

Games/esports, und vorallem Late Knights war das geilste

tja schade isses um die entwicklung gewesen in den letzten jahren gewesen bei giga, aber was solls, es ist und bleibt leider gottes der einzige gaming sender der NICHT über paytv kommt, und deswegen ist es trotzder sehr schlechten letzten 1-2 jahre trotzdem schade....


----------



## For-Free (14. Februar 2009)

Irgentwie abzusehen, dass sowas passiert. Vor mehreren Jahre, wo es im TV noch auf dem Sender NBC lief, war es gut. Danach wurde es nurnoch schlechter. Von daher, die Show wird man bestimmt nicht vermissen, zumindestens ich nicht.


----------



## xaxoon (14. Februar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Objektiv gesehen kein Verlust.


so ein blödsinn, das ist nicht objektiv gesehen, sondern subjektiv. ich bin giga fan seit 10 jahren, und wenn ich sowas lese, wird mir übel. was für den einen uninteressant ist, muss nicht zwangsweise schlecht sein. ich bin sehr, sehr traurig darüber. ich hatte viele jahre spass und unterhaltung. trauer. und das meine ich ernst.
*versetzt euch mal in die lage, buffed.de wird geschlossen, dann kommt wer daher und sagt: ach was, war sowieso nur eine webseite für kleinkinder, kein verlust!
wie würdet ihr reagieren?*


----------



## Macterion (14. Februar 2009)

Also kurz und knapp habe ich mein post aus Wowszene einfach mal dreißt reingepostet.......und ja es gibt 100000 Threads dazu bloß wenn man Giga helfen will muss man auch wenigstens in der lage sein paar klicks zu machen also guckt euch den psot an den ich jetzt schreibe ...

ch weiß hier werden vllt einige flamen...doch habe ich eine Frage und eine Bitte können wir nicht irgendwie Giga helfen mit ne unterschriften aktion ...wenn die Mods helfen und stevinho in seinem blog vllt drüpber schreibt und nen link gibt zu der Unterscrhiften aktion wird es denk ich mal was bewirken wenn wirklich 2 Millionen unterschriften kommen (ganze community von giga)
Ich weiß net ob ihr giga als Konkurenz seht aber ich bin verdammt traurig so wie einige andere das Giga ohne Abschiedssendung usw abgesetzt wird nur weil Premiere Geldgeil ist...vllt kann man was bewirken
UND BITTE KEINE FLAMES , WEIL SOLL NE ERNST AKTION WERDEN
Ich poste euch mal den Link wo momentan überall heiß diskutiert wird bei giga und den unterschriften link ...es muss was möglich sein ich werde dies auch bei buffed nochmal posten.
Kann doch net sein das Giga einfach aufhört...damals waren die Sendungen besser das ist keine Frage aber ich werde jedenfalls die abende vermissen mit Nils Etienne Colin Dennis usw 
lg Matze

Link zum Forum mit verschieden Threads darüber von Giga: http://forum.giga.de/forumdisplay.php?f=57

Unterschriften Aktion: http://forum.giga.de/showthread.php?t=1180730


----------



## Haxxler (14. Februar 2009)

xaxoon schrieb:


> *versetzt euch mal in die lage, buffed.de wird geschlossen, dann kommt wer daher und sagt: ach was, war sowieso nur eine webseite für kleinkinder, kein verlust!
> wie würdet ihr reagieren?*


Ich würde sagen er hat recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne mal im ernst vor ein paar Jahren wäre der Verlust wohl wirklich größer gewesen als jetzt. Der Sender hat nunmal viel an Qualität verloren und zum Thema Late Knights... Das war ja wohl neben Nerd Alert die niveauloseste Sendung überhaupt...


----------



## PARAS.ID (14. Februar 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> So ist die Welt. Solln jetzt alle "heulen" weil ein paar Moderatoren + Mitarbeiter eventuell arbeitslos werden, die viele nichmal (persönlich) kennen?
> Sorry, aber du kommst mit sehr pseudo-sozialen Argumenten angerannt und stempelst Leute gleich ab, sofern sie deine Meinung nicht teilen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So oder so ähnlich sähe mein Post auch aus, wenn ich auch die Absicht gehabt hät 4 Zeilen mit heißer Luft zu füllen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab niemanden abgestempelt, diese Kritik mussten sie sich eifnach gefallen lassen. Was daran Pseudo ist.. tja... 
Ich fidns auch immer pseudo ,wenn man im Fernsehen von irgendwelchen kinderentführugnen berichtet udn dan nso täte als wäre einem das Kidn aus Hamburg, was ich afaik nciht kenn, auch nur irgendwie bekannt und somit irgendwelche Bemitleidskundungen wert.


Überleg vorher,bevor zu postest und damit stempel ich dich nicht ab.

ZITAT(Tikume @ 13.02.2009, 14:49) *
Objektiv gesehen kein Verlust.



> so ein blödsinn, das ist nicht objektiv gesehen, sondern subjektiv.



Subjektiv gesehen verdienen manche ihre Moderationsrechte nicht. Gottseidank wurde das auch objektiv so gesehen.
Somit: /sign.


----------



## Tikume (14. Februar 2009)

xaxoon schrieb:


> so ein blödsinn, das ist nicht objektiv gesehen, sondern subjektiv. ich bin giga fan seit 10 jahren, und wenn ich sowas lese, wird mir übel. was für den einen uninteressant ist, muss nicht zwangsweise schlecht sein. ich bin sehr, sehr traurig darüber. ich hatte viele jahre spass und unterhaltung. trauer. und das meine ich ernst.
> *versetzt euch mal in die lage, buffed.de wird geschlossen, dann kommt wer daher und sagt: ach was, war sowieso nur eine webseite für kleinkinder, kein verlust!
> wie würdet ihr reagieren?*



Es wäre ja auch das erste mal dass eine Sendung eingestellt wird, eine Interseite wegfällt oder ein Fernsehsender aufgegeben wird.
Bisher hat es die Welt noch jedesmal problemlos überlebt.


----------



## Manitu2007 (14. Februar 2009)

Meine eigene Persönliche meinung: 

Ich Trauer GAGA keine Träne hinterher, diese Hinterwäldler waren damals schon schwachmaten und sind es heute noch, soviel dazu.

Was bring es einem völlig schwachsinnigen Sender hinterher zu trauern der sich zu Kabelzeiten den Sendeplatz (in meiner Region zumindest) mit CNN und nem Teleshoping Kanal geteilt hat.

Als der scheiß dann auch noch nen Online Stream bekam war alles vorbei, diese Idioten wollten auch noch Geld für den scheiß haben den die da labern.

Ich bin auch einer der Generation die Giga noch von Früher kannte da ging es einigermaßen aber mit der Zeit hat die QUalität abgenommen von daher kommen eh neue Konzepte dieses Formats.

 Jamba TV (MTV) Empfange ich nicht und ich hasse Musiksender eh aber anscheinend hat dieser Sender ein ähnliche Konzept was das Thema PC und Videospiele angeht von daher denke ich mal wird diese Sendung bald das non plus ultra.

mfg


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (14. Februar 2009)

Ich erinnere mich noch ans alte Giga... das war noch cool... dadurch bin ich erst auf Warcraft gekommen, insofern verdanke ich Giga schon etwas. Ich gehöre nicht zu den die sowas häufig gucken und das was ich so an "neuen" Shows gesehn habe war Leider "Dreck". Die haben da immer irgend son Zeug vorgestellt das keiner sehn wollte. 

Ich finds Schade, aber für mich ist es kein wirklicher verlust, der mich jetzt innerlich zerreist... (Ich muss mal "Mein Kind" von in Extremo aus machen, jetzt werd ich doch total traurig, scheisse... ... Ah! "Nymphenzeit", schon besser!)


----------



## Mitzushi (14. Februar 2009)

Als es damals noch Giga Green und Giga Games auf dem Sender NBC gab, war es noch als recht unterhaltsam einzustufen.
Vorallem Giga Games war eine lustige Runde (Simon, Etienne, Carsten, Michael usw.).
Aber nachdem sie die alte Besetzung immer weiter abgebaut haben und zusätzlich auf Astra Digital umgezogen sind, war Giga für mich gestorben.
Also so, wie Giga jetzt war/ist, ist es kein Verlust.
Wenn es noch so wäre wie damals, wäre es einer.

Ein bisschen was von dem alten Charme wurde jetzt auf die Sendung Game One auf MTV übertragen. Leider läuft die so selten und ist recht kurz und nicht gerade aktuell.


----------



## Zorkal (14. Februar 2009)

Das schlimmste daran ist wohl der Wegfall der Giga "WOW" Clips bei Switch Reloaded...


----------



## Kindgenius (14. Februar 2009)

Persönlich weiß ich nicht mal, was daran toll sein soll, andere Leute beim spielen zuzuschauen, während sie belanglose Zeugs daher labern :/
Falls man das als "Spiel vorstellen" bezeichnet, dann bin ich hier glaube ich im falschen Film.


----------



## Tyalra (15. Februar 2009)

Pimp my PC war cool ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (15. Februar 2009)

hab ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie angeschaut...stört mich recht wenig.


----------



## Nerdavia (15. Februar 2009)

Die MeinVZ Petition....


http://www.meinvz.net/Groups/Overview/d21358535a0f4eb5


Tretet alle bei....Seite wird an Premiere weitergleitet




Wir haben bereits über 250 Mitglieder.....Danke an alle......weiter so.....Gemeinsam schaffen wir es


Unter anderem habe ich noch ein Grafik-Gästebuch angelegt in das ihr etwas malen könnt. Der Link wird an die Moderatoren von Giga weitergeleitet und natürlich auch an Premiere.....also gebt euch Mühe und lasst eurer Kreativität freien lauf. Hier der Link.....


http://www.graphicguestbook.com/gigatv-petition



Gemeinsam für das Giga Team........


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Februar 2009)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Die MeinVZ Petition....
> http://www.meinvz.net/Groups/Overview/d21358535a0f4eb5
> Tretet alle bei....Seite wird an Premiere weitergleitet
> Wir haben bereits über 250 Mitglieder.....Danke an alle......weiter so.....Gemeinsam schaffen wir es
> ...


ES geht bei der ganzen Sache um Geld da kannst du NICHTS aber auch gar NICHTS machen

boa immer diese Kinder -.-


----------



## Nerdavia (15. Februar 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ES geht bei der ganzen Sache um Geld da kannst du NICHTS aber auch gar NICHTS machen
> 
> boa immer diese Kinder -.-






Kinder....genau....ich bin 32.....ich mach wenigstens was und heul nicht nur rum.....wenn es dich nicht interessiert lies es nicht


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Februar 2009)

Dann treibe die Leute dazu an ein unkündbares und unwiderrufliches 15 Jahresabo bei Premiere abzuschließen, dann kommt vielleicht genug Geld dabei herum... wenn ihr also kein Geld auftreiben könnt, das mind. ein Jahr ausreicht um Giga weiterlaufen zu lassen könnt ihr es relativ knicken...


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Februar 2009)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Kinder....genau....ich bin 32.....ich mach wenigstens was und heul nicht nur rum.....wenn es dich nicht interessiert lies es nicht


ich heule nicht rum aber ich sehs realistisch, es wird sich halt kein Investor finden um einen solchen Sender zu unterstützen ich finds ja auch schade aber ne Petition hilft NIX


----------



## Nerdavia (15. Februar 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich heule nicht rum aber ich sehs realistisch, es wird sich halt kein Investor finden um einen solchen Sender zu unterstützen ich finds ja auch schade aber ne Petition hilft NIX




Komischerweise gibt es aber schon immerhin erste Interessierte Investoren für den Internet Auftritt von Giga......dank den Petitionen


----------



## Mefisthor (15. Februar 2009)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Komischerweise gibt es aber schon immerhin erste Interessierte Investoren für den Internet Auftritt von Giga......*dank den Petitionen*


ja genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg


----------



## Zez (15. Februar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Es wäre ja auch das erste mal dass eine Sendung eingestellt wird, eine Interseite wegfällt oder ein Fernsehsender aufgegeben wird.
> Bisher hat es die Welt noch jedesmal problemlos überlebt.


Also ist alles was die Welt problemlos überlebt objektiv gesehen kein Verlust?

So sieht es deinen Posts nach zufolge nähmlich aus ...


----------



## Tikume (15. Februar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Also ist alles was die Welt problemlos überlebt objektiv gesehen kein Verlust?
> 
> So sieht es deinen Posts nach zufolge nähmlich aus ...



Eins ist sicher: Den Verlust von Giga wird sie überleben.  Und auch die Moderatoren werden es die sich nun mal nen richtigen Job suchen müssen.


----------



## Nerdavia (15. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ja genau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nur weil du als Österreicher keinen Arsch in der Hose hast um so was zu tun oder.....leider kamen Mails zu den Erstellern der Onlinepetitionen


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Februar 2009)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Nur weil du als Österreicher keinen Arsch in der Hose hast um so was zu tun oder.....leider kamen Mails zu den Erstellern der Onlinepetitionen


*Hust* ich bin KEIN Österreicher, ich bin Deutscher (Bayer um genau zu sein) und wenn ihr es mit den Petitionen GIga zu retten dann ist das echt klasse weil das der einzige Sender ist der was FÜRS Gaming gemacht hat, der Sender hat Gaming eine große Plattform gegeben und das war gut so es ist schon ein gewisser Verlust für die ganze Szene (nicht überdramatisch groß aber ein Verlust) und wenns dich beruhigt dann unterschreib ich deine Petition

PS: Stimmt das mit den INvestoren das wär richtig geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerdavia (15. Februar 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> *Hust* ich bin KEIN Österreicher, ich bin Deutscher (Bayer um genau zu sein) und wenn ihr es mit den Petitionen GIga zu retten dann ist das echt klasse weil das der einzige Sender ist der was FÜRS Gaming gemacht hat, der Sender hat Gaming eine große Plattform gegeben und das war gut so es ist schon ein gewisser Verlust für die ganze Szene (nicht überdramatisch groß aber ein Verlust) und wenns dich beruhigt dann unterschreib ich deine Petition
> 
> PS: Stimmt das mit den INvestoren das wär richtig geil
> 
> ...





Ja es stimmt...und Premiere reagiert auch seit 2 Stunden auf Mails....und nicht mit Standardmails


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Februar 2009)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Ja es stimmt...und Premiere reagiert auch seit 2 Stunden auf Mails....und nicht mit Standardmails


cool und ws schreiben se bevor ich von denen nix les glaub ich ich nix


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Februar 2009)

An einem Sonntagabend? Reagieren? Hast du die Privatmailaddresse?


----------



## Nerdavia (15. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> An einem Sonntagabend? Reagieren? Hast du die Privatmailaddresse?





Genau.....du hast anscheinend keine Ahnung was Premiere für ein Konzern ist.....da gibt es keinen Sonntagabend.....schon garnicht im Moment


----------



## Biggus (15. Februar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Eins ist sicher: Den Verlust von Giga wird sie überleben.  Und auch die Moderatoren werden es die sich nun mal nen richtigen Job suchen müssen.



Ja und wenn du etwas weiter denkst siehst du das es nicht drum geht ob man so was "überleben" kann...


----------



## Ogil (15. Februar 2009)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Nur weil du als Österreicher keinen Arsch in der Hose hast um so was zu tun oder.....leider kamen Mails zu den Erstellern der Onlinepetitionen


Genau - und immerhin haben da schon fast 3000 Leute unterschrieben! Und weil die Investoren nun begriffen haben, dass da ganz viele Leute weiter niveauvoll unterhalten werden wollen, werden sie sich schon was einfallen lassen!

Ich geh jetzt erstmal meinen Topf voll Gold am Ende des Regenbogens einsammeln - und den spende ich dann fuer Giga. Jawohl!


----------



## Nerdavia (15. Februar 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Genau - und immerhin haben da schon fast 3000 Leute unterschrieben! Und weil die Investoren nun begriffen haben, dass da ganz viele Leute weiter niveauvoll unterhalten werden wollen, werden sie sich schon was einfallen lassen!
> 
> Ich geh jetzt erstmal meinen Topf voll Gold am Ende des Regenbogens einsammeln - und den spende ich dann fuer Giga. Jawohl!





Genau Horst.....geh zu einer Parkuhr und erzähle es der.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infernallord (16. Februar 2009)

hm... mal ganz abgesehn von der ganzen diskussion hier

ich hab gestern nacht mal wieder 1-2std giga geschaut (wiederholungen laufen ja noch)
und auf einmal war n schwarzer bildschirm ich glaub es war so um 1uhr der vorherige bildschirm
hatte die gigashow: telespiel angekündigt 

naja nach besagtem schwarzen bildschirm kam auf einmal ne alte folge late knigths aber intro
und das ganze designe vor und nach der show war komplett anders

nach 15min wechselte das programm plötlich auf giga the show ohne werbung ohne alles...

irgendwie hab ich das gefühl wir sollten doch galileo einschalten vlt steckt da doch mehr dahinter O_o'


----------



## Biggus (16. Februar 2009)

Infernallord schrieb:


> irgendwie hab ich das gefühl wir sollten doch galileo einschalten vlt steckt da doch mehr dahinter O_o'



es laufen nurnoch wiederholungen bis giga dann abgeschaltet wird.
und fehler kommen immer vor


----------



## Infernallord (16. Februar 2009)

hm... aber komplett neues designe?
dass sah schon sehr professionel aus, vlt wollten sie aber auch nur was testen


----------



## Biggus (16. Februar 2009)

mh ich hab letzte nacht auch geschaut und kein neues design gesehen


----------



## Infernallord (16. Februar 2009)

wie gesagt war nur kurzes zeitfenster von max 10-15min als wär es schlecht reingeschnitten worden
ka was da los war


----------



## Deathstyle (16. Februar 2009)

> ..ist das echt klasse weil das der einzige Sender ist der was FÜRS Gaming gemacht hat..


Ich find garnicht unbedingt das das alles zu begrüßen war was die da gemacht haben; gerade seit sie bei Premiere waren.. Ünterstützt mal lieber eure lokalen Communities als diesen Komerz/Casual scheiss, ernsthaft.

Das gibt ganz gut wieder was ich so meint.. ;p


----------



## schicksalslord (16. Februar 2009)

ich habe jetzt auch schon eine ganze weile giga geschaut und bin deprimirt ds es das nicht mehr geben wird aber ich muss jetzt mal hier was kommentieren

kommentare wie der kotzen mich echt an 





> Eins ist sicher: Den Verlust von Giga wird sie überleben. Und auch die Moderatoren werden es die sich nun mal nen richtigen Job suchen müssen.



denn soviel anderes als buffed haben sie auch nicht geamcht schön und gut buffed dreht sich um online spiele und bringt ein heft raus aber was hat giga anderes gemacht als das? es ging eben auch um andere spiele und net nur um onlien spiele und es wurde  im fehrnsehn gesendet und war kein magazin aber zum beispiel  die Wow show die immer auf giga lief war im prensiep nichts anderes alls buffed nur im fehrnsehn und ich denke  wenn morgen die nachricht kämme das buffed aufhört würdet ihr genauso verzweifelt versuchen es zu retten oder ? 

ja ich weis das ich jetzt gleich zu geflamt werde aber das musste raus.

mfg das Schicksal


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (16. Februar 2009)

ich finds traurig

ja giga war vor dem relaunch besser, aber selbst danach hat es sich immernoch mehr gelohnt giga zu gucken als so hirnverbrannte Sendungen wie: Big Brother oder Ich bin ein Star, holt mich hier raus (ich hab manchmal das Gefühl das ich der einzige Mensch auf der Welt bin, der diesen gesendeten Dreck noch nie angesehen hat)
Late Knights und WoW waren die einzigen Sendungenfür die ich den fernseher angemacht hab^^

R.I.P GIGA


----------



## Lillyan (16. Februar 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> (ich hab manchmal das Gefühl das ich der einzige Mensch auf der Welt bin, der diesen gesendeten Dreck noch nie angesehen hat)


Immerhin schauen sich alle anderen Leute eine Sendung an bevor sie ein Urteil darüber fällen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wartet doch einfach ab was passiert... es gibt keinen Grund sich hier anzuzicken, weil eine Sendung abgesetzt wird.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (16. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Immerhin schauen sich alle anderen Leute eine Sendung an bevor sie ein Urteil darüber fällen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



glaub mir, sonen rotz muss ich mir nich anschauen um zu sagen das es absolut 0 anspruch hat^^


----------



## Zez (16. Februar 2009)

schicksalslord schrieb:


> denn soviel anderes als buffed haben sie auch nicht geamcht schön und gut buffed dreht sich um online spiele und bringt ein heft raus aber was hat giga anderes gemacht als das? es ging eben auch um andere spiele und net nur um onlien spiele und es wurde  im fehrnsehn gesendet und war kein magazin aber zum beispiel  die Wow show die immer auf giga lief war im prensiep nichts anderes alls buffed nur im fehrnsehn und ich denke  wenn morgen die nachricht kämme das buffed aufhört würdet ihr genauso verzweifelt versuchen es zu retten oder ?


Jup, und "rein objektiv gesehen wäre es kein Verlust wenn buffed.de heruntergefahren wird"



Lillyan schrieb:


> Wartet doch einfach ab was passiert... es gibt keinen Grund sich hier anzuzicken, weil eine Sendung abgesetzt wird.


Naja, Giga war (war) mehr als nur eine Sendung.

Es hat vor 10 Jahren angefangen, als erster Gaming-Sender in einer "nicht Gaming Gesellschaft".
Hat mir gute Abende geliefert mit Warcraft Heroes, eSports und Giga Games.

Das das "neue" Senderprinzip stinkte, leugen ich nicht, aber bis vor 3-4 Jahren war Giga ein erstklassiger Gamersender, relativ unkommerziel, bei dem es sich vorallem um eben die Sendungen und Berichte über Games + die Gamercommunity gedreht haben.
Dazu war das Niveau vor 3-4 Jahren um einiges höher als du es heute @ Gamer-Communitys findest.

Wobei ich meinen Abschied von Giga schon vor einiger Zeit hatte, als Jan Dominicus Giga und damit Warcraft Heroes verlies.
Und seit dem neuen Sendeprinzip schalte ich max 1mal im Monat rein.


----------



## Tikume (16. Februar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Wobei ich meinen Abschied von Giga schon vor einiger Zeit hatte, als Jan Dominicus Giga und damit Warcraft Heroes verlies.




Hiess der nicht eher Jochen Dominicus und hat heute 8ohne seine Brille) eine Sendung auf 7games? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (16. Februar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Hiess der nicht eher Jochen Dominicus und hat heute 8ohne seine Brille) eine Sendung auf 7games?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich kenne Jochen Dominicus nicht oO
naja, da du Jochen kennst, hier Jan als Vergleich:
http://gigapedia.giga4.net/index.php?title=Jan_Dominicus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (17. Februar 2009)

http://www.jochen-dominicus.de/

Der war einige Jahre früher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fox82 (17. Februar 2009)

Ich finds traurig und hab GIGA geliebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------

